# Osteopathic Manipulation Codes 98925-98929 - code represents



## mbasler000 (Sep 26, 2007)

Each code represents number of body regions the physician performs manipulation.  My question is; if the physician performs manipulation to the upper extremeties bil. and lower extremeties bil. does this constitute 4 body regions or 2?


----------



## rkoontz22 (Sep 28, 2007)

*billing regions*

In the notes section under OMT, the description of regions describes lower extremities as one region and upper extremities as another region. The descriptors are pleural, and as such, would include bilateral extremities as one region. Therefore I would suggest using 98925 for OMT; one to two body regions.

Hope that helps.


----------

